# Sevenstring.org Stickers - Ordering Done



## Chris (Feb 11, 2006)

Ordering's done, will update this as they arrive and are mailed out. Thanks everyone!  

*The List*
Chris - 10 - Paid 2/11
NLB - 10 - Paid 2/11
eaeolian - 2 - Paid 2/11
Goliath - 1 - Paid 2/13
nph-noodles - 2 - Paid by Mike, who he now owes beers, on 2/13
NightmareX - 2 - Paid 2/14
7 Dying Trees - 3 - Paid 2/14
Brian Crowell - 2 - Paid 2/16
Flesh-EatingMonkey - 4 - Paid 2/16
ajdehoogh - 4 - Paid 2/15
Leon - 1 - Paid 2/15
Jim777 - 5 - Paid 2/20
Shikaru - 1 - Paid 2/22
Metalfiend666 - 10 - Paid 2/23
Regor - 3 - Owes me
Drew - 2 - Owes me
Distressed_Romeo - 1 - Paid 2/24
*Total: 63*


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 11, 2006)

10-payment sent 2/11


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 11, 2006)

2-payment sent 2/11


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2006)

Updated.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 13, 2006)

Two more for the non-PayPal-havin' Noodles. (Total of four -$20 - from me.) Sent 2/13.


----------



## noodles (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. Annoying international scammers.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Thanks, Mike. Annoying international scammers.



I say we go to Sweden, and look the guy up. Of course, we'll probably go to a bar before that, and there'll be hot Swedish chicks there. I know a lot of people in Sweden, so we'd have to hook up with some of them, and drink for a while...

What was I talking about?


----------



## noodles (Feb 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> What was I talking about?



You were talking about getting drunk and banging hot Sweedish chicks. After that, we can fly to Norway, where the guy lives.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> You were talking about getting drunk and banging hot Sweedish chicks. After that, we can fly to Norway, where the guy lives.



Well, it's a lot shorter flight when you're drunk if we go to Sweden first... 

I don't know any Norwiegans, though. (Personally. I know a couple casually.)


----------



## Shawn (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris, have you mailed the stickers out yet?

Anyway, I was told I was getting one, if you need cash let me know, I can send some to you.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in for 2 stickers.... Paypal sent....


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Chris, have you mailed the stickers out yet?
> 
> Anyway, I was told I was getting one, if you need cash let me know, I can send some to you.



To avoid confusion, you're getting one of the white proofs, and yeah, they're mailed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> I'm in for 2 stickers.... Paypal sent....



Because of that flute comment, I'm still going to charge you shipping.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll be takin' 3 of them buggers. An' I be havin payin' be by that yonder paypal treasure!

Arrrr!


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 14, 2006)

Damnit, right when I run out of money, time to sell that kidney. It's not like I need it anyway


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2006)

1 for me. money order for $5 sent today (2/14).


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> Because of that flute comment, I'm still going to charge you shipping.



Damn, and I figured you would hand deliver them.... Bastard!


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2006)

Well you'll get a free white one on Friday.


----------



## Drew (Feb 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> You were talking about getting drunk and banging hot Sweedish chicks. After that, we can fly to Norway, where the guy lives.



 

Put me down for two, Chris, and I'll mail you a check tonight.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> To avoid confusion, you're getting one of the white proofs, and yeah, they're mailed.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 15, 2006)

Did you be getting that there payment of yonder treasure matey?


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Did you be getting that there payment of yonder treasure matey?



Updated.  Thanks man.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone else?

According to the poll we should be looking at 60 or more, and we're at about half that. 

If it's going to be a small order, I can order 'em sooner than next weekend, but keep in mind that if you don't get one of these now, not only will women not want to sleep with you, they'll be back up to nine bucks each if I order singles.

(I did mention that chicks totally dig ss.org stickers, right?)


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 15, 2006)

Just sent my payment. I ordered 4.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> According to the poll we should be looking at 60 or more, and we're at about half that.
> 
> ...



Sevenstring.org - Feel the extended range


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 16, 2006)

Chris,
2/16/06 Just sent payment for 2 stickers via Paypal ([email protected]).  

Brian


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Feb 16, 2006)

Four (4) stickers please, kind sir. ($20 sent through Paypal 2/16)

-Burt Munson


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

First post updated.


----------



## velocity (Feb 17, 2006)

what is the last available day to order? i am trying to get to payday....lol
2/24 too late?


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm placing the order a week from today.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Did you be getting that there payment of yonder treasure matey?


+1

of course, last time i sent money to the northeast, it took about two weeks


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

Not yet Leon.


----------



## velocity (Feb 17, 2006)

sweet i will have time!! i will be ordering 6(just so you know)


----------



## jim777 (Feb 20, 2006)

I sent payment for 5


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

Got it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2006)

Tomorrow's the last day - ordering Friday morning, FYI.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 22, 2006)

Payment sent by Paypal for 1 sticker. It includes the address with the email right? Otherwise I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> Payment sent by Paypal for 1 sticker. It includes the address with the email right? Otherwise I'll PM it to you.



Yep! Thanks bro, updated.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 23, 2006)

Payment sent by Paypal for 10. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

Got it, updated.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> Put me down for two, Chris, and I'll mail you a check tonight.



Update the damn page to include me, you segragationist fucker! 

(oh, and make it four, paid in beer or cash next time I see you. )


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

Damned no paypal havin' bitch!


----------



## Regor (Feb 24, 2006)

When's the deadline on this? I 'just' got an ebay/paypal account setup, and I have no idea how to use it. My buddy just showed me today how to get it 'verified'? I'd like to order a few.

EDIT: Just read that Friday morning you're ordering them. Chris, I'll take 3, but I dunno how to use the paypal to get funds into it or pay you. I'm such a n00b.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2006)

If it's already verified, just use paypal - at - sevenstring.org for the address and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2006)

Last day on these, FYI.


----------



## Regor (Feb 24, 2006)

no, that's the problem. It's not verified yet. takes 2-3 business days. So if you don't order any for me, it's cool. I'll just buy some if you get extras.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll put you in for 3, np.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2006)

That's it!  Placing the order this weekend, I'll update this post when they get here and as they're mailed.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 25, 2006)

you using the address on my paypal account as the mailing address?


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> you using the address on my paypal account as the mailing address?



I was plannin' on it - if you want to use a different one, just PM it to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

Order's in!

Will update this here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6905


----------

